# downloading a song called "sathiya tune kya kiya"



## Saharika (Dec 22, 2006)

well
it has been one month that i have been trying to download a song called
"sathiya tune kya kiya..beliya" from film love..
but i have not found downloadable link

i have found it in streaming site like dishant but as i use dail up so i cannot record it...

so any link
i love that song...
thanks
the download link will be better not a site link...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 22, 2006)

never heard of the song or film b4!!
n i dont thinks such requests r allowed here..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 22, 2006)

Such requests are not entertained here. It is not available legally too.


----------



## fatguysmart (Dec 22, 2006)

I  know thw song you are speaking about.
Atmost I can help you with name of that movie.!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 23, 2006)

u can listen to the song here.. y download? 
listen on online sites as many times... *dishant.com/jukebox.php?songid=1828


----------



## mehulved (Dec 24, 2006)

As far as I know, it's not allowed to download such songs legally. So, I am closing the thread. If you have any objections PM a mod with valid reasons why this thread should be opened.


----------

